# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] World Map for D&D 5e

## Freestrike135

Hello there, Cartographers! I am looking for a world map for use in a homebrew setting of mine, Athuraan. The system used will be D&D 5e, and I am looking forward to see some of what you guys come up with!

*Scope:* For use on Roll20.net on both commercial and non-commercial scales. I plan to run 2 commercial campaigns in the same world setting, Athuraan, as said above.

*Setting:* Old-style maps made on parchment paper. Little color is appreciated, otherwise mostly browns and blacks. A good example can be found here; https://cartographersguild.com/album...hmentid=104950 , a map made by https://cartographersguild.com/member.php?u=99006.

*Design Concept:* I would like to have more faded colors than the example posted above, and have the hex grid in the water removed. Other than that, I would not like to have any map markers or text on the map at all, as I can add that later. The only text I would like on the map is "The World of Athuraan" as a title on the page. A raw, landscape only map is greatly appreciated. I would like upwards of 6-8 continents of varying sizes in relatively random locations, and I would like to have as many biomes as possible to allow for several races to have "home climates" and homelands. Major geographical locations are welcome, such as Skyrim's (All Rights Owned By Bethesda) Throat of the World, and I would like to have at least 1-2 per continent to server as civilization's "natural wonders" of the world. Also, you are free to name these locations at your own discretion, as I like to see the creativity come out (Just no vulgarity please). I also do not want country borders. I will do that on my side.

*Number of Maps:* I would like to have the main main, as described above.
*List of map icons (In alphabetical order);* Army Encampment, Capital City, Castle, Castle/Fort Ruins, Cave, City, City Ruins, Coastal City, Dragon Nest, Fort, Historical Site, Interesting Location, Major City, Major Lake/Body of Water, Mine, Palace, Temple (for use for the main temples of gods), Major Tomb, Town, Village.

*Technical Information:* The world map itself I would like to be 3840x2160, but can be flexible. The world map, in terms of miles, would like to be the size of the moon's diameter, being 2,159 miles (this number can be rounded). I would just like to have a image that's high-res as possible.
The map icons would be a small number of pixels. Varying in size according to the importance of the marker.

*Copyright:* I would like to make a single payment that includes my right to use the image in a commercial setting as well as non-commercial. The artist and myself would own the rights to use the map as wanted.

*Deadline:* No real deadline, but as soon as possible would be appreciated. Please don't rush yourself, as I enjoy seeing a breath-taking image.

*Payment:* I am comfortable paying anywhere from $100 USD to $200 USD depending upon a couple of factors; the quality of the end-product and communication on the price range.

*Contact:* Freestrike135@gmail.com OR Freestrike531@gmail.com OR message me directly on this site OR the Cartographer's Guild Discord (Freestrike135#1481).

Thank you, and here's to more amazing work by Cartographers' Guild!
- Free

----------


## dvg94

I am interested in working with you but we'll have to talk about the details a bit more to see if I am the right cartographer for you!
Here's my artstation which shows some of my recent maps: https://www.artstation.com/dvg94


I'd love to hear from you!

-dvg94

----------


## Rwexler

I am interested in working for you on the map. Although my stlye is less like a parchment map and more like a cartoonish satellite. Here is my most recent map: https://twitter.com/RenWex/status/1041783302322094080

----------

